

Canada moving forward with Startup Visa - paulitex
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/starting-out/ottawa-outlines-plans-for-startup-visa/article2406441/

======
paulitex
Haven't heard much from the US startup visa movement in awhile, anyone know
what's the current status of the bill and can provide some insight into its
likelihood of becoming law?

